# steering problem with a 14g pro gravley



## larry2020! (Oct 31, 2020)

I have a 14g pro gravely and the problem is it steering well it turns to the right with ease but it takes king Kong to turn to the left and yes their is air in the tires and yes I greased it up but one thing the front left wheel does not spin wheel off the ground I think the bearing is going but these caps are so deep I can not get the cap off but that is another story what is the steering problem also can someone tell me the bolt torq for the steering assembly with the zerk fitting on it the zerk will not take grease and is frozen and yes I tried heat then cold to get it out so I will look for a used part if I can get on for $5.00 or less delivered yes I know good luck.


----------

